# Introduction



## Delegado Cero (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Afternoon everyone,

Well this is my first time on a forum but I'm enjoying the fact that there are people out there that love APBT and all dogs for that matter. 

Good to know that there is a support system for these wonderful gentle giants.

Attached are some pics of my new APBT, Bowser.....My daughter named him and I gotta say, it suits him very well....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome. He's very handsome!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Cute pup!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute puppy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

HI WELCOME TO THE FORUM. YOU HAVE ONE BEAUTIFUL PUP. i LOVE THE COLOR.:woof:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome...beautiful pup you got there. How old is he?


----------



## kitty4uhi (Jul 15, 2008)

*Master Merchant Race Round 2 and Clothes Clearance Sale*

The MapleStory Merchant Race Round 2 is already ongoing and will run to July 29, 2008. At the end of this event, the top 15 merchants with the most unique transactions will pick up a MapleStory T-Shirt, Beach Towel, and a whopping 10,000 Maple Points. In addition, every time a merchant makes a transaction, he or she will be entered into a raffle where 35 random merchants will be getting a MapleStory T-Shirt and Beach Towel.


----------

